# Accidently had Phone EFS Clear clicked while flashing EH09!!!!!



## Italiandevil0505

Kinda in a pickle here. I had Phone EFS Clear clicked when I flashed the new stock EH09 via odin. Now my phone number shows up wrong in the status and wont let me make/receive calls, send/receive texts or use data. Please help me, I am such a stupid noob.


----------



## tracerv0

*228 to activate... I think that's all you have to do.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## M00NEY

Option 1, it'll ask you for your number and activate...

Pickle removed


----------



## Italiandevil0505

Didn't work,. If I go to the status screen it just says unknown for phone number, min, prl version, meid, and network. And it wont let me turn the radio on (stuck in airplane mode).


----------



## DevinLeFevere

I did the same thing a few months back. Reset my phone to stock ED04 called Verizon tech and he couldn't figure out to reset my ESN or do a DMU so they sent me a new phone.


----------



## ncmcken

When I updated mine and the wifes phones, I had the EFS Clear AND Update Bootloader checked.
Had the same weird numbers, but *228 fixed them both.
Maybe try to ODIN again with both of them checked.....
Good luck.


----------



## Italiandevil0505

Well apparently U.S. cellular gives you a free phone if you mess it up. I just flashed everything back to stock and they gave me a new one. At least now I am less of a noob.


----------



## TheRealBeesley

So is there any REAL fix for this besides getting a new phone?


----------



## Cythrawl

If a *228 doesnt work, take it to a store with a tech. They can reflash it using Samsungs own software and reset the DMU while u are there. If they say they cant then they need to di thier PTS training and talk to a manager..


----------



## Tyler1234567

"Cythrawl said:


> If a *228 doesnt work, take it to a store with a tech. They can reflash it using Samsungs own software and reset the DMU while u are there. If they say they cant then they need to di thier PTS training and talk to a manager..


Heres a fun fact. Odin IS Samsungs own software.


----------



## Starblazer

well, to bring this thread back... I had a phone that I screwed up and had to flash using the full odin file.... but I can't roam anywhere. I brought it into the store, made up a line, and had the tech reflash it and the roaming works just fine now... however I have 2 phones that both had that issue and I don't want to upgrade.

Now only if they didn't flash it up to gingerbread :/ Eclair works just fine for me... and after the Froyo debaticle I'm hesitant to upgrade when it works at eclari


----------



## dsk04

enable hidden menus and go into dailer and hit ##626#


----------



## dfgas

If you checked efs clear, its ok, just dial *228 when done booting up. Dont listen to dsk04.


----------



## firedog7881

I just did the same thing today and brought it into a tech and he reflashed it and all is good in the universe.


----------



## Cythrawl

If you have any serious weird issues like this, I have found that flashing with Odin all the way back to Eclair then re-flashing back to the current ROM and doing a *228 will fix 99% of issues.

For some reason going back to the original Stock Eclair seems to do a better wipe than doing a stock EH09 (for example) with re partition..


----------

